
On the reception and detection of pseudo-profound bullshit - nyodeneD
http://journal.sjdm.org/15/15923a/jdm15923a.html
======
collyw
Chicks dig it though.

One guy I knew used to post the most ambiguous crap on Facebook. It literally
had no meaning - or it could have meant almost anything - when I read it, but
he got a ton of likes from girls. (Or maybe they just did that because he was
good looking).

